# wideband



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

looking for something $200 and under for wideband setup..

can you guys recommend something?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Innovate LC-1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Inno...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

^^^ probably the most accurate for the money, plus some other cool features.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks was just looking at that


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the looks and features of that unit. I purchased the cheapest gauges I could find from glowshift.com

If i'd have known about those innovate widebands, I would have purchased.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I got the AEM Uego unit and works great


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

pubahs said:


> I got the AEM Uego unit and works great



they were 195$ at waterfest

dunno if there new or not but 1st time ive seen them in analog


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I have a PLX and like it, just saying its not as accurate as the LC-1.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i would get the aem uego digital unit :beer:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> i would get the aem uego digital unit :beer:


I got mine from AutoAnything.com for $179.96 + free shipping 
use coupon code welcome


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/db.php


this comes with a serial port for a laptop I dont have a serial port... So whats the next best option? runs serial to USB adapter does that work properly? I do i have to dig up an old laptop with a serial port on it? let me know what you guys do in order to get gauges like this to work.


thanks


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

never mind answered my own question read their PDF manual and look like i can use serial to USB adapter 

let me know if anyone is running USB adapter and if you had any issues.


thanks guys


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

my AEM wideband works like a charm, and is accurate as well.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Unfortunately you all guys just think that these WBs are accurate. For 200 bucks you can't really expect to have accurate WB. These are usually accurate just around the stoich area. It is easier there to get accuracy needed. Compare them with real WB or gas analizer. Read the Innovative's user forum.
Just my 2c


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

vr-vagman said:


> Unfortunately you all guys just think that these WBs are accurate. For 200 bucks you can't really expect to have accurate WB. These are usually accurate just around the stoich area. It is easier there to get accuracy needed. Compare them with real WB or gas analizer. Read the Innovative's user forum.
> Just my 2c


yes lets all put a $5000 gas analyzer in the trunk for AFR's....

pretty much ANY Wideband is better then nothing...I use the LC1 with a volt meter..pretty accurate...ghetto but accurate


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

dubbinmk2 said:


> never mind answered my own question read their PDF manual and look like i can use serial to USB adapter
> 
> let me know if anyone is running USB adapter and if you had any issues.
> 
> ...


Ran my LC-1 with a USB-serial adapter with no issues.
I plan on buying an AEM unit next time.
The LC-1 is finicky about ground offsets and it took me a while to get it to work with my gauge.
I did finally get it reading correctly.

Run away from the GlowShift gear. WB gauge dropped a decimal point and then one of the segments. Cost me $30 to get it fixed and that was under warranty.
Never again, I took it out got it fixed and sold it.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

vr-vagman said:


> Unfortunately you all guys just think that these WBs are accurate. For 200 bucks you can't really expect to have accurate WB. These are usually accurate just around the stoich area. It is easier there to get accuracy needed. Compare them with real WB or gas analizer. Read the Innovative's user forum.
> Just my 2c


That's speculation. I ran my car with the gas analyzer we have for the dyno at our shop and it's almost dead on within a few tenths at most for margin of error at all ranges of the spectrum. This is NYS Inspection grade equipment that i was running it side by side with, which is constantly calibrated.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice 

thanks


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

What is so nice? May be the fact that you calibrate these WB at open air (the leanest possible) and expect accuracy at richer end where actually power and torque come on max? I'm not offensive here just asking questions(incl. myself).


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice that! I can use USB to serial adapter..... looks like I opened a can of worms again on vortex... lol


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

kiss my white ass vr-vagman I'm really going to spend 5 grand on the setup you are talking about?

id rather get another vr6 motor if it blows...


blow me


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

I'm not talking bout any 5K WB kit, biatch. You shouldn't speak on public forum like 5 bucks cheap whore. Since there is still no moderators just take my advice. 
Go, put your WB sensor deep in your ass and start "Calibration". You smell really bad and nobody is going to get close to you.:screwy:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo I love vortex !!!!!!!!!!!!!! case closed I got my answer


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

skip all of the baby crap go with a LM-2.

or get a lm1 with xd-16

DON'T GET AEM or PLX

ughhh. dipers.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

16V VW said:


> DON'T GET AEM or PLX


Could you elaborate on why not to get the AEM for a ~$200 WB?

I agree on the LM-1, it's a nice unit, but after buying the LM-1 and then the XD-16 you're over $400


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

you can get a xd-16 with lm1 for 230 out the door, try google shopping.

aem is for kids, non calibrateable, non datalogging crap, no imputs. what good is that.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

16V VW said:


> aem is for kids, non calibrateable, non datalogging crap, no imputs. what good is that.


Good point, definitely a factor to consider if you're feature shopping.

I never logged with the LC-1 I had, but I did use the software to do some add-on gauge output wire calibrating setup with the digital gauge I used.
I don't recommend the LC-1, that's for sure, too finicky with the grounds.

I didn't find an LM-1 by itself for less than $240 using Google shopping, let alone an LM-1 and an XD-16
Could you point me to a link?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

google shopping gave me this, search "xd-16 kit" or "innovate xd-16 kit"

i found my lm2 kit on there and it brought me to a ebay auction i got it for 265 shipped brand new it was 479 retail

here is what i found for ya

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...r_id=119504070328&ua=?*F?&itemid=110556336642

http://compare.ebay.com/like/190412...f5d4995&itemid=190412052150&ff4=263602_263632

http://www.maperformance.com/innovate-standalone-wideband-gauge-kit-16-in-1.html

it appears prices went up since 2 months ago they were 234 shipped from amazon.

but opt for the lm2. mmmm it's pure sex

http://compare.ebay.com/like/110556...f5d4995&itemid=110556332703&ff4=263602_263632

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...r_id=119522406170&ua=?*F?&itemid=310221294947


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i;m a noob and will stick with my 200 budget for now... i'm at 6 PSI and dont have anymore cash to spend on the car. 

gotta eat and live lolol


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Too bad we can't find an LM-2 AND an XD-16 for two fitty!
I'd buy one.


----------

